# "Lafuma" chairs at the CO-OP



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just been in our local co-op, they have "Lafuma Recliners" for £29.99 :wink: 

regards

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can someone explain why real Lafuma chairs are so expensive ?

There are so many cheaper look-alikes around that last for long enough and fold up properly. Has anyone done a comparison in terms of comfort ? What is it about the Lafuma that causes people to spend a baby fortune on them ?

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

yes the real ones are expensive, but are very comfortable, and built to last. We have bought cheap chairs in the past (not necessarily the same style) & have had them fall apart. Rather pay for quality -it's like comparing Auto-roller and Niesmann & bischoff motorhomes; both have got 4 wheels (ok maybe 6 on some N & B's :roll: ), but there's a big difference in price & quality.

As in most things, you get what you pay for......


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am 19 stone and been tipped out of mine sideways on more than one occasion when one or both of my Great Danes has seen a squirrel and they are still serviceable.

That's the difference.

i used to be a sceptic and bought ours for the snob value  but can see why they are so universally praised.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

RR said:


> i used to be a sceptic


Hi RR, you can get cream for that   

Johnny F


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RR and Mike: I'm coming round to the idea that I might have to shell out approx. £100 to get comfortable. I've not found a chair yet that is for me but don't want to make a mistake with all this money at stake.

Can you sit up to a table with them or must you take "dining" chairs as well ?

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is a range of Lafuma chairs.
Have a look at Riversway Leisure/Furniture: http://www.riverswayleisure.com/erol.html


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hi Grizzly

they are for relaxing, they don't work at at a table for me, but for relaxing.....

regards

Geoff


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,
We went for the Chamonix chair , in Aluminium .It reclines but can also be used sitting up at the table---a good compromise.
We started off by buying the relaxers but these are in steel and too heavy, very good for lounging ( almost horizontal ) but no good for sitting up. These are now relegated to the garden.
Hoping this helps.
Denboy


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

LaFuma chairs in Carrefour only 100euro for top of the range and 54euro for not so top of range.A bargain i couldn't resist.
And i must say they are well made.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Ours were 60 euro's from Auchan

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do I take a risk that there'll be any left to sell at knock-down prices when we next go in late summer ? They seem to put the R'entree a l'ecole stuff up and take the summer stuff away earlier and earlier.

Decisions, decision.... :? 

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We got them in July and there wer'nt many left by then! Does that help you decide?

But there is a Lafuma factory shop somewhere in Northern France I believe 

Geoff


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I would love to take the Co-op up on this offer but our local shop only sells milk and meat paste. Does anyone know if they have an on-line facility? I've been googling but can't fins anything so far. :/

Our budget just won't run to the full-price versions at the moment.

If you've never sat in a Lafuma chair then you're bound to wonder what all the fuss is about. I think the 'mesh' versions are better than the padded as they mould to your body and also can be left out in a shower of rain without too much damage.

There are some bargains too on Ebay but most are pick up only.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> But there is a Lafuma factory shop somewhere in Northern France I believe
> 
> Geoff


Found it! Put Rue Lafuma, Anneyron into Google maps. It's south of Lyons so a bit too far for a weekend shopping trip.

I'm becoming more convinced. Read the Lafuma website where they talk about them being used by hypnotherapists and reflexologists to help their clients relax.

Thanks all

G


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Laufuma have a shop at the Cite de Europe / Marques Avenue. Just bought RSX XL at €82 each with a 30% discount on the second one and 2 chamonix xl chairs for €76 the pair. They also had a RSX look a like at €35, no padding on the arms and only a thin head rest.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Also have a look at the Dukdalf chairs. The top of the range ones have square legs not round. We find ours very comfy and sturdy. You can use them for dining also as the leg rest is an optional extra. Got ours from the NEC show on special offer about £150 a pair but can't really remember exactly.

Trevor


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Euros and Auchan*



StAubyns said:


> Ours were 60 euro's from Auchan
> 
> Geoff


Is that Lafuma chairs or cheap ones?

Trev


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Trev

They are real ones   

Geoff


----------

